# Do you Gap?



## colormeup (Dec 16, 2007)

Who here likes clothes at The Gap?

I can not go into that store without wanting something. Just can't. For me, it's the only brand that actually seems to put thought into their clothes. The cuts are always near perfect, stylish, and modern.

Actually it's almost the only place I love to shop. I window shop at a zillion stores, I buy from the gap.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 16, 2007)

I do buy GAP perfumes. =)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 16, 2007)

I have one pair of GAP trouser jeans. But that's all. Personally, they're not really my style.


----------



## michixboo (Dec 16, 2007)

i haven't had the best luck with gap.

but then again i haven't given it another

chance in a couple years. maybe i'll

walk in &amp; give it another try.

the past times the jeans have never fit right

so i leave feeling discouraged.

it's not for me, not really my style.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 16, 2007)

I havent bought clothes there in years but I havent been in the store in forever. I think they have good basic things though. Their jeans used to be my favorite jeans, they fit perfect, then they changed them several years ago and they dont fit me at all now


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 16, 2007)

For the most part, they're not my style. BUT I have found some really nice shirts and jeans there and do plan on going back, especially since I have a GAP card, lol


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 16, 2007)

I like their Long and lean jeans and have a few cozy hoodies for winter =)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 16, 2007)

i always see cut stuff from them, but it is not exactly my style, and it costs to much for me


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 16, 2007)

i like their quality, but they have no fashion whatsoever.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 16, 2007)

I always used to like their long and lean jeans too... but that was a long time ago.

I love Baby Gap for my son though.


----------



## colormeup (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michixboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the past times the jeans have never fit rightso i leave feeling discouraged.

I do not buy jeans from the gap. Rough fabrics and not a good fit. Everything has been awesome.

Quote:
i like their quality, but they have no fashion whatsoever. Their fabic choices are almost always top notch. The clothes are comfortable and I actually feel good wearing them. Could it use more flare? Sure. Can I get flare with another brand? No.
I will admit I am envious of all the fashion choices you girls get. 3/4 lengh sleave shirts, capri pants, stretchy fabrics, all the thing you can not get in mens clothing.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do not buy jeans from the gap. Rough fabrics and not a good fit. Everything has been awesome.


Their fabic choices are almost always top notch. The clothes are comfortable and I actually feel good wearing them. Could it use more flare? Sure. Can I get flare with another brand? No.

I will admit I am envious of all the fashion choices you girls get. 3/4 lengh sleave shirts, capri pants, stretchy fabrics, all the thing you can not get in mens clothing.

I think Express for men has more fashionable options for guys than GAP does, to be honest.



French Connection and Armani Exchange are great as well!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 16, 2007)

they have fabulous jackets and coats. I have about 4 that I bought there... as for other stuff, I have some shirts, handbags and underwear (from Body Gap). Often, their style is too plain for my taste, but I like to go there from time to time and I browse through jackets and coats


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 16, 2007)

eh, i went in there i like their stuff but i can go to old navy and by the same things for like half the price.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 17, 2007)

we don't have gap in Oz.. From what you guys have said I'm trying to visualise what it's like, LOL


----------



## farris2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Not really...it seems they have changed over the years and the prices went up.I can never find anything that fits..same with Old Navy


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 17, 2007)

I like The Gap's plain style. Their pants don't fit me right though, so I stick with tops and dresses. I think their fabric selection is nicer than Old Navy and their cuts are more flattering. I like ON too though, sometimes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we don't have gap in Oz.. From what you guys have said I'm trying to visualise what it's like, LOL The website may give you a little bit of a clue.




Shop clothes for women, men, maternity, baby, and kids at gap.com. | Gap


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 17, 2007)

defnitely GAP is better quality than Old Navy. most GAP items last me for years, while many Old Navy items looked old and used after few first washes :/


----------



## colormeup (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Express for men has more fashionable options for guys than GAP does, to be honest.



French Connection and Armani Exchange are great as well! Don't even get me started. Express is a load of crap. I have 2 items from express and that would be womens jeans. Armani is crap to. 
** Warning heavy duty rant **

Rant edited out. It was long, and not necessary. Sure felt good to type it though. Mens designs are tired. Suffice to say, do you really think I want the same style clothes the industry has been feeding us guys for 50+ years?


----------



## Karren (Dec 17, 2007)

Personally I don't like The gap.. Or Old Navy... Much perfer Kohl's or even Value city!! I can always find something pretty on clearence.. Its expensive maintaining two wardrobes ya know!! Lol


----------



## aney (Dec 20, 2007)

We don't have Gap in my country... so no!


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 20, 2007)

The stuff I have tried at the GAP stuff seems to be cut for someone other than my body type


----------



## joybelle (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to. I don't like the fit of the clothes. The quality is poor for the price.


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

ugh. i'm over gap..

their stuff doesn't fit with my style now..


----------



## camaiu (Jan 4, 2008)

I find a big difference between the stuff at the GAP and stuff at the GAP outlet.. I love the stuff at the outlet stores, and it's pretty inexpensive. But I just recently went to the regular store and I didn't find anything I liked and it was all way too expensive.

I love their inexpensive plain tank tops.. They're so long on the torso!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont like the Gap at all.


----------



## breathless (Jan 4, 2008)

i like the gap. i don't have anything for myself from there though. i find things that i think are cute, but just never buy? i buy baby gap for my son though. i love the jeans for him. the "loose" fitted jeans. soooooo cute.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently got a fitted dress shirt from the gap. Love it. It's a bit more fitted than the department store stuff, but having clothes that actually fit feels so good.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

When my uncle use to work for the Gap company... or is it Banana Republic that owns it? Well, we would get family discounts so my mother would only buy from there when I was younger.

I think their clothes are really cute but I never buy from them because it's so pricey. So I opt for Old Navy. But I do shop at Baby Gap for gifts...

My cousin now works in Banana Republic, I might have to ask him for discounts next time I head to the company.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

It's not really my style but I do like the solid black and grey coats and how structured and simple they are. I do own a few items.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think their clothes are really cute but I never buy from them because it's so pricey. So I opt for Old Navy. But I do shop at Baby Gap for gifts... They are pricey, but where else am I supposed to buy clothes? Regular guy clothes just do not fit me, perhaps because I'm so slender. The gap allows me to buy clothes that fit without having to buy designer label high end stuff.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 6, 2008)

I shop Gap, and Old Navy, and Banana Republic, and their online shoe store, Piperlime.

One of my friends works is a web producer for them and so I get her discount when we shop!!! hahaha

my son is well dressed, and every once in awhile we get samples.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've found a few cute shirts from the Gap, and some cute shoes, but that's about it. I don't personally shop there though regularly. They're really not my style.


----------



## Saje (Jan 7, 2008)

I shop there but I try to cut down because my sister keeps giving me lip about how I shop at places that encourage child and unfair labor laws in other countries.


----------



## MyMakeup (Jan 7, 2008)

No I don't Gap I have these issues with the child working sweatshop rumours that have been going around this past few years. But I guess it's not good to believe in everything you read about


----------



## colormeup (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MyMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No I don't Gap I have these issues with the child working sweatshop rumours that have been going around this past few years. But I guess it's not good to believe in everything you read about Walmart Refuses to Pay Child Baggers in Mexico


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

I never find any clothes i like at the gap for some reason. Every time i go i never find anything, that would look good on me or fit my body type anyways, but they do have cute stuff.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never been into a Gap. They're in the major cities only over here and I live nowhere near any of them.


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 10, 2008)

GAP tries to keep it simple and classy, but instead turns out to be boring and old-ladyish. therefore everything in there is overpriced for the quality/design.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

only for basics


----------



## Lozi (Jan 13, 2008)

Only basics for me too; things I buy from GAP are always in the bargain area too, hehe. Found a cool army jacket there too (though it's for guys)! I love how in the bargain area, it's marked down...and then when they ring it up at the cashier it's --- surprise!! -- even more marked down than the tag xD

Just a dumb thing that makes me happy, hehe.

But I don't usually find stuff I like at the GAP besides basics.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 15, 2008)

I love their tailored shirts and sweaters. My daughter always shops there--I am usually Coldwater Creek (blah)


----------

